# Günstiger trial shop...



## trialsrider (22. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich verfolge momentan die idee eine art 2.stand von trialparts.lv hier in deutschland zu öffnen. Das hätte für all die Fahrer nen Vorteil die mit dem Geld nicht so um sich werfen können, da ich die Rahmen und Teile zu ähnlichen Preisen wie trialparts.lv verkaufen werde. Also Echo, Zoo, Czar Rahmen für um die 200-270 euro... nur das ihr die Rahmen dann nicht erst nach 2-4 wochen habt sondern nach 2-4 Tagen. Lohnen tut sich das ganze natürlich nur wenn es genug fahrer gibt die die Deng Teile weiterhin fahren möchten und sie gerne günstiger erwerben möchten.

also über euer feedback wäre ich hocherfreut.  

grüße 
martin


----------



## noob-rider (22. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich fände es geil, gerade als schüler ist es ja nicht SO schnell möglich dann mal "eben" neue teile zu bestellen.
ich persönlich finde die idee hervorragend und würde sicherlich auch was bestellen... 
grüße 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (22. Mai 2008)

ich würde mich freuen wenn du das machen würdest!
Frage ist nur ob der Jan nicht die Verkaufsrechte für Dtl. hat!?!
ich bin Dafür  !!!!!!!!!
greez der Kay


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Mai 2008)

Will dir ja nich dein Geschäftsidee vermiesen aber...

Verkaufst du die Teile dann auch ohne Garantie?  

Falls mit Garantie, dann viel Spaß bei evtl. Garantieansprüchen von Kunden. Da wirst du dich dann mit Dingen rumärgern, über die du dir vorher vielleicht keine Gedanken gemacht hast und musst vieles aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. Wenn ein Garantiefall eintritt, solltest du die Teile möglichst auf Lager haben und die Kunden nicht erst 2-4 Wochen (trialparts schickt dir Ersatz) oder sogar länger (Waren kommen direkt von Deng) warten lassen. 
So ein "Geschäft" mit trial Zeugs lohnt sich nicht, wenn man das nicht ernsthaft und "professionell" macht. Abgesehen davon is hier in D der Markt schon gesättigt und es gibt wenige Händler, die quasi ein Monopol haben und deren Profit quasi auch geschützt werden muss, so blöd das auch klingt. 
Es würde nur Sinn machen, wenn man Marken verkauft, für die es in D bis jetz noch keinen Vertrieb gibt. Da bliebe eigentlich nur noch ZHI übrig. Alles andere (außer Atomz und Monty) hat größtenteils der Jan in der Hand.

Ich weiß was das ganze Deng Zeugs kostet, wenn man es direkt aus China bestellt (habe da einen Kontakt) und könnte quasi einen eigenen Shop aufmachen und das Zeug raushauen. Aber erstens hat Deng nicht umsonst den Jan als Vertrieb und sieht es nich gern, wenn quasi unter der Hand Sachen ins Ausland verkauft werden und zweitens muss so ein Handel dann Hand und Fuß haben, sprich Gewährleistungs-/Garantieansprüche abwickeln, Steuer, Gewerbe anmelden usw. Und das is einfach mit zu viel Aufwand und Kosten verbunden- wenn man weiß, dass andere im Lande (Jan und Co.) eigentlich diesen Job machen.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Mai 2008)

dann soll er aber mal die preise irgent wie angleichen


----------



## trialsrider (25. Mai 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Will dir ja nich dein Geschäftsidee vermiesen aber...
> 
> Verkaufst du die Teile dann auch ohne Garantie?
> 
> ...




zerbrech dir mal nicht meinen Kopf Chrissi... ich mach das ja nicht alleine... da steckt QUASI noch einer der größten Mountainbike Versandhäuser Deutschlands mit drinne...die sind angemeldet und und und... wegen Garantie bin ich am überlegen die Rahmen kosten ja deshalb die hälfte von denen beim Jan... und da die Dinger wenn sie kaputt gehen eh selten ersetzt werden bzw eh nur halbes jahr garantie drauf ist (oder irre ich??)
denke ich ist es nicht soo schlimm! auf parts würde ich gerne Garantie geben können da würde ich dann für sorgen müssen das mein Teile Lager immer angepasst ist an die Bedürfnisse der Kunden. Werde bestimmt nicht sonen Hammer Service anbieten können wie der Jan, ich will ihm ja auch eigentlich keine Konkurenz machen sondern einfach nur den Leuten den Trial Sport ermöglichen die einfach das Geld nicht so locker sitzen haben.

Aber danke aufjedenfall für das Hinweisen auf die ganzen Probleme die sowas mit sich bringen...werde es mit meinem "Partnern" besprechen. Wie gesagt steht ja alles noch in den Sternen.


Über mehr feedbacks würde ich mich dennoch freuen.


----------



## Thiemsche (25. Mai 2008)

Ich würd mich freuen wenn es einen günstigeren Teile-Lieferanten mit ertragbaren Lieferzeiten in Deutschland gäbe. Der Service vom Jan ist ja echt Top aber bei manchen Preise wärs nicht schlecht ne günstigere Variante zu haben, um nicht immer gleich zwei Monate ansparen zu müssen.


----------



## mr.mütze (25. Mai 2008)

und wenn mehr konkurrnez ist wird das bei jan oder den anderen vllt auch günstiger.


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Mai 2008)

das halbe jahr garantie musste geben, da kommste ne drum rum und wenn dir einer nachweißt dass es ein produktionsfehler war, musste das teil auch nach 2 jahren noch ersetzen.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Mai 2008)

lol hier sind wieder Experten am Werk...

Garantie is ne freiwillige (!) Sache des Herstellers. Händler haben damit nix am Hut. Sondern nur mit den 24 Monaten Gewährleistung.

Abgesehen davon: es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob der Typ von trialsparts die Rahmen mit oder ohne Garantie verkauft, denn ER hat in Sachen Garantie eigentlich gar nix zu entscheiden - trialsrider demnach auch nicht. 
Da muss es ja zwischen trialsparts und Deng einen Deal gegeben haben, sprich das Deng auf Garantie verzichtet und dafür den Preis senkt. Denn man kann als Händler die Garantie nich einfach so umgehen, indem man sagt "is nich".


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Mai 2008)

ok, mein fehler, ich meinte nicht garantie sondern gewährleistung, also nochmal:
das halbe jahr gewährleistung musste geben, da kommste ne drum rum und wenn dir einer nachweißt dass es ein produktionsfehler war, musste das teil auch nach 2 jahren noch ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (26. Mai 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Denn man kann als Händler die Garantie nich einfach so umgehen, indem man sagt "is nich".



ich denke Du meintes "Gewährleistung"  

Ich finde Trialsriders Idee witzig.

Einfach mal ein Luftschloss zusammen gedacht und Fragen was die Leute von halten.
Auch den uneigennützigen Touch find ich Klasse, für die armen Trialer mit schmalem Geldbeutel muss endlich mal jemand was tun...

Nicht mißverstehen, aber wenn du die Sachen tatsächlich günstiger wie im Trialmaarkt anbietest, werden auch die Leute mit fettem Geldbeutel bei Dir einkaufen, es hat ja schliesslich niemend was zu verschenken.

In Sachen Garantie und Gewährleistung hat CK alles gesagt.

Wenn du das tatsächlich anfängst, mach dich VORHER schlau, sonst kannst bös auf die Nase fallen


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Mai 2008)

Ne ich meinte schon Garantie! Hab das so gemeint, dass der trialsparts Typ die Rahmen nicht einfach ohne Herstellergarantie verkaufen kann, gerechtfertigt durch den niedrigen Preis. Sprich dass ER das selber entscheidet. Denn ER hat in Sachen Garantie wie gesagt nix zu entscheiden, sondern Deng. Muss da wohl mit Deng nen Deal gegeben haben oder die Rahmen sind alle vom Laster gefallen und Mr. trialsparts hat sie sich geangelt.. 

Wie es in Lettland mit der Haftung/Gewährleistung der Händler aussieht, weiß ich nich..


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2008)

ich vermute mal das dort auch das eu-recht greift.

Ganz ohne garanitie stimmt auch nicht, es sind 6monate auf den rahmen garantie


----------



## ringo667 (26. Mai 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Wie es in Lettland mit der Haftung/Gewährleistung der Händler aussieht, weiß ich nich..


Ist ja auch für Trialsriders shop völlig uninteresannt, weil er ja nach deutsche Recht Handel treiben muss/will

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, wie CK schon richtig erwähnt hat. 
Wenn der Hersteller keine Garantie gibt, steht der Händler mit der Gewährleistungspflicht alleine da.

Wenn es so ist wie CK beschreibt, dass die Rahmen ohne Garantie (der Hersteller verweigert im Schadensfall diese, da die Lieferung über dritte erfolgt ist) ausgeliefert werden, kann Trialsrider den Schadensfall aus eigener Tasche begleichen, sprich er muss den kapputten Rahmen austauschen, bekommt aber keinen Ersatz von Deng für den defekten Rahmen.


Wollt noch anmerken, dass meine Ausführung keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit hat und keine Rechtsberatung darstellt...


----------



## trialsrider (27. Mai 2008)

geil über Garantie und Gewährleistung zu reden hab das thema jeden tag im Laden (einzelhandelskaufmann).... 

also was das angeht werd ich das kind schon schaukeln, wie gesagt ich habe mir erfahrene Unterstützung geangelt, die machen ohne trial sachen genug Geld aber ich würde es halt gerne nebenher betreiben. Klar wäre es geil wenns gut läuft und ein bisschen was dabei abspring für mich. Aber es geht auch darum mehr leuten diesen geilen Sport näher zu bringen.

Wie gesagt Service mäßig werde ich wohl nicht so geil sein wie der jan aber wenns mal steht werden wir ja sehen. Kaputte Rahmen werde ich denke ich schon austauschen. Muss alles noch besprochen werden steckt ja noch in Kinderschuhen. Aber danke schonmal an alle.... über weitere äußerungen und ideen freue ich mich...


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Mai 2008)

das erinnert mich so an meine Avid Juicy Seven, Trialsrider....

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Mai 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> das erinnert mich so an meine Avid Juicy Seven, Trialsrider....
> 
> MFG



Meinst du die, die er dir verkauft hat und die dann gesifft hat?


----------



## Tholeytrials (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Trialsrider,
fände es als Schüler top, wenn man noch ne günstige Alternative aus Deutschland hätte.
Sofern die preise nicht mehr als 5% höher sind als trialparts.lv, wirste  sicherlich viele Kunden haben!!!

Falls deine Geschäftsidee klappt, gehöre ich schon zu deinen ersten Klienten!

gruß    Sam


----------



## Trialstriker (3. Juni 2008)

jo kann mich dem nur anschließen, weil mir mein rahmen sowieso iwann um die ohren fliegt denn das gute stück hat schon nen riss und ich wäre dann auch nich abgeneigt bei dir einen rahmen zu kaufen  
wann soll es denn losgehen oder hab ich das überlesen?

ansonsten wünsch ich viel erfolg


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Juni 2008)

was könntest du den dann für marken bekommen?


----------



## trialsrider (4. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen wird schon noch bissel dauern will nicht ins komplett kalte Wasser springen mit der Idee. Aber vlt dieses Jahr noch (WENNS denn was wird)

zu den Marken:

Echo, Zhi, ZOO!, Czar, Na ja ich denke halt alles von Deng halt.


----------



## Trialstriker (8. Juni 2008)

alter dann wäre ich aber auf ein ZHI 20" rahmen scharf wenns geht


----------



## trialsrider (9. Juni 2008)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> alter dann wäre ich aber auf ein ZHI 20" rahmen scharf wenns geht



mit etwas geduld und glück wird er dein sein! 
daumen drücken und fleißig schreiben wenn ihr kunde sein wollen tut...

emails an [email protected]

desto mehr desto schneller gehts... 

ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

gruß

martin


----------



## priossus (10. Juni 2008)

hi,

also ich denke mal wenn du gute preise machst dann wird dein kundenstam sehr schnell wachsen also hau rein und mach was raus.

ZHI rahmen hätte ich auch gerne und noch ein paar andere sachen bräuchte ich auch. 

kannst ja mal ne pm schreiben wenn du auch schon sachen verk. willst 

 

MFG Sven


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Juni 2008)

@ trialsrider also ziehste das jetzt durch mit dem shop? wenn ja ich musste mal bescheid sagen wann man bestellen kann und dann noch die frage wie machste das mit versand machste da den ne internet seite oder nur hier im forum auf wunsch?

gruß marcel


----------



## luckygambler (10. Juni 2008)

da hat doch tatsächlich jemand vor mir den stein ins rollen gebracht! tztz
bei mir ist die gewerbefage schon beantwortet.
bestellung und preisanfragen bitte senden an mich [email protected]
denke bei ausreichender bestellung könnte es diesen monat vielleicht schon losgehen. natürlich lupenrein mit gewerbeschein und allem was dazugehört.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (11. Juni 2008)

alle tore sind nun offen! 
wunschzettel an die genannte emailadresse schreiben, und ihr bekommt nen preisvorschlag. 
vorzugsweise rahmensets und komplettbikes!
und nicht vergessen: 08er modelle kommen bald!


----------



## velo21 (11. Juni 2008)

LOL


jetzt macht schon jeder ein Laden auf !!!  
wie lustig ..
der klassen kampf beginnt ....!!!

greets velo21


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Juni 2008)

kost das nicht irgent wie geld. weil es kann ja nciht jeder zu den chinesen sagen pass auf ich verkaufe eure rahmen. muss man dafür nciht ne händler lizens kaufen oder ein gewerbe anmelden oder so was?

aber ich finde das gut das ihr das macht also macht weiter köntn ja mal hier reinschreiben wegen preisen.

gruß marcel


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Juni 2008)

gewerbe anmelden kost 20 euro und dauert 5 minuten


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Juni 2008)

ok


----------



## bike 20 (12. Juni 2008)

ich bin auf jeden fall dafür.


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Juni 2008)

ich auch da ich mir was großes auf bauen will also viel neues aber halt nicht so viel geld habe, finde ich sehr gut aber nciht das dann zwischen einigen der preiskampf ausbricht und es zu streitereinen kommt wäre schade.


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juni 2008)

hallo!
da immer wieder gefragt wird hier einmal das konzept:

im prinzip machen wir eine sammelbestellung
damit ihr euch nicht sorgen machen müsst ob euer geld bei mir in guten händen ist, läuft die sache über meinen bikeshop hier, der schon jahrelange erfahrung im handel mit fahrrädern hat. 

der preis richtet sich auch nach dem volumen der sammelbestellung. deshalb schriebt ihr mir euren wunschzettel per email und bekommt dann einen preisvorschlag von mir.
wenn ihr einverstanden seid bekommt ihr dann eine rechnung von dem offiziellen bikeshop. 
noch fragen?
gruss


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juni 2008)

So jetzt mal eine Frage an die Shopgründer hier im Forum. Wie sieht denn das aus wenn ihr Rahmen gegen Vorkasse bestellt und die Rahmen kommen dann mit Fehlern an, wie z.B. schiefe bzw. versetzte Bremsaufnahmen, schiefe Hinterbauten, Schweißfehler usw. Muss der Kunde das Teil dann nehmen, weil wenn ich der Kunde wäre würde ich euch das Teil gleich wieder vor die Füße werfen. Hatte schon oft solche Fälle das Rahmen einfach Fehler hatten. Habe dann beim Jan angerufen und er hat die Teile anstandslos zurückgenommen und mir auch gleich einen neuen Rahmen oder ein neues Teil rausgeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (14. Juni 2008)

bevor wir ein teil wegschicken schauen wir selbstverständlich auch selber genau nach. 
wir schicken euch kein kaputtes teil.
falls ihr dennoch grund zur reklamation haben solltet, bekommt ihr selbstverständlich einen neuen rahmen oder euer geld zurück. 
die AGB´s bekommt ihr auch mit der rechnung.
erst ab zahlungseingang willigt ihr dem kaufvertrag ein.

du hast bereits fehlerhafte rahmen erhalten?
könntest du mir die fehler bitte genau beschreiben?
werde meinem händler schon sagen dass er gefälligst keinen müll rüberschicken soll.
gruss

EDIT:

eben wegen dem einwand den MSC-Trialer äussert, möchten wir zunächst auf den hadel dob rahmen verzichten.  das konzept soll eine win-win situation für alle beteiligten darstellen. 
in unserem hauptinteresse liegt der verkauf von teilen die für langlebigkeit sprechen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich bin nicht er einzige hier im Forum der schon fehlerhafte Rahmen hatte, hab es zumindest schon von anderen gehört. Wie schon gesagt. Oft sind die Bremsaufnahmen, die nicht parallel zueinander sind oder sie sind zu weit unten oder oben angeschweißt (öftesr bei horizontalen Aufallenden der Fall). Vorallem bei Zhi und Bionic sind die Bremsaufnahmen nur geheftet und nicht voll herum geschweißt, dadurch reissen sie schneller ein (sind halt Billigrahmen) . Zu der Sache mit dem schiefen Hinterbau. Da muss man bloß mal von hinten reinkucken dann sieht man das sofort ob er schief ist oder nicht. Ach ja, an manchen Rahmen hat man auch eingedellte Rohre kommt scheinbar von der Lagerung der Rohre vorm Schweißen


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juni 2008)

ok danke! 
werde deine erfahrungswerte übernehmen!
diese mängel machen den rahmen natürlich unbrauchbar.
ich denke auf KLEINERE unsauberheiten in einer schweissnaht  zb. ,die nur der fachmann erkennt, werden wir keine rücksicht nehmen. für billigrahmen zhi/bionic/neon gilt dasselbe wie für dob rahmen.
für diese sparte gibt es ja noch trialparts.vl....


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (14. Juni 2008)

Hattet ihr/du vor eine Webseite einzurichten, damit man sich das Sortiment anschauen kann


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juni 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hattet ihr/du vor eine Webseite einzurichten, damit man sich das Sortiment anschauen kann



zur zeit nein.
es gibt aber eine aussicht darauf beliebte artikel in zukunft schon im vorraus einzulagern.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. Juni 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hattet ihr/du vor eine Webseite einzurichten, damit man sich das Sortiment anschauen kann



wäre ja vieleicht interessant sowas einzurichten...
verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum bei leuten die auf jan's shop linken bzw. neue teile mit bildern von ihm reinstellen direkt rumgemotzt wird das man werbung macht und ihr wirtschaftet euch hier im selben forum in die eigene tasche...    
ich meine das kann man ja dann wenigstens über pm oder so lösen nur der threat war ja wohl mehr als eine allgemeine frage ob interesse besteht gemeint. sonst nennt ihn halt kuhandel...
wundert mich irgendwie das sich da momentan keiner drum schert.
klar ist jan's shop teurer, aber man weiss wenigsten woran man ist...
naja sei's drum, so ist halt zumindest meine meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo21 (14. Juni 2008)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> wäre ja vieleicht interessant sowas einzurichten...
> verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum bei leuten die auf jan's shop linken bzw. neue teile mit bildern von ihm reinstellen direkt rumgemotzt wird das man werbung macht und ihr wirtschaftet euch hier im selben forum in die eigene tasche...
> ich meine das kann man ja dann wenigstens über pm oder so lösen nur der threat war ja wohl mehr als eine allgemeine frage ob interesse besteht gemeint. sonst nennt ihn halt kuhandel...
> wundert mich irgendwie das sich da momentan keiner drum schert.
> ...



RICHTIG ..... völlig deiner Meinung 
Finanzamt!!! ????
Heut zu Tage ist das IN
moto 2008 Ich eröffne ein Trialshop LOL ^^ LOL ???
das wird ja lustig


----------



## trialsrider (14. Juni 2008)

Also selbstverständlich werden auch meine kunden keine kaputten Rahmen fahren müssen hallo bin ja selber trialer, ich werde wenn es läuft Rahmen im Wert von ca. 5000 bestellen, Teile bekomm ich so was dazu.

Sprich wenn ihr dann nen Rahmen haben wollt bekommt ihr den direkt zu dem Toppreis und halt ohne die 4 wochen lieferzeit aus lettland.

Sobald die hälfte der Rahmen weg ist werde ich neue ordern jenachdem dann die Stückzahl anpassen etc. 

Habe Momentan wenig Zeit das zögert die Entstehung leider etwas raus aber ich werd mein bestes geben. 


grüße

martin


----------



## ravyGER (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich würdes super finden . Wie schon angesprochen Schüler, Lehrlinge Zivis usw haben einfach nich das geld sich neue Parts zu holen(zumindest reichts bei mir nich^^) . Davon abgesehen sind die Sachen neu teilweise einfach nur unverschämt teuer.

Also mich haste schon mal als Käufer


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juni 2008)

jop und vllt kann man auch durch günstige teile neulinge werben, denen der sport sonst so zu teuer wäre.


----------



## TheBASStian (16. Juni 2008)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Sprich wenn ihr dann nen Rahmen haben wollt bekommt ihr den direkt zu dem Toppreis und halt ohne die 4 wochen lieferzeit aus lettland.
> 
> grüße
> 
> martin



Mööööp
Unqualifizierter Quatsch. Mein Rahmen aus Lettland vom Kotovs (KOT) war nach 5 tagen oder so bei mir. Also eher würd ich da noch mal bestellen, da hat man wenigstens direkt Kontakt mit dem Entwickler und Hersteller persönlich und kriegt auch noch eine Antwort auf die Frage, ob an dem MS2 die Ausfallenden neu konzipiert sind usw usw.

So halbgare "ich mach das jetzt billiger"-Ansätze von Amateuren find ich bescheuert.
Klar träumt jeder in Deutschland vom Schnäppchen, liegt wohl an der Mentalität, aber man muss schon mal prüfen, wo sich das überhaupt lohnt.

Na ja, viel Glück. Und schön aufpassen, n Haufen Kohle ist schnell in den Sand gesetzt, wenn man sich beim Zoll verkalkuliert oder einer der anderen oben bereits erwähnten Fälle eintritt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juni 2008)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen aus Lettland vom Kotovs (KOT) war nach 5 tagen oder so bei mir...


Mit Bestellung und allem pi pa po?
Ich kam eher auf 7 Wochen ab Bestellung...
Gut, anderer HÃ¤ndler, aber aus den anfÃ¤nglich versprochenen 2-3 Wochen wurden leider bei weitem nichts.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2008)

martin das lag auch daran das der erst aus china kam...
und thebasstian meinte glaub ich auch nicht trialparts.lv


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juni 2008)

Daher sagte ich ja anderer HÃ¤ndler, und Martin sprach auch von was weiÃ ich, 3 Wochen oder so.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juni 2008)

ups überlesen...


----------



## Bike Lane (17. Juni 2008)

grundsätzlich wäre ich mal dafür diesen scheiss thread zu schließen, da es sicherlich gegen die agbs von diesem forum verstößt hier gewerbemäßige verkäufe zu tätigen. dafür gibts den verkauf-thread oder den bikemarket, der allerdings nur für privatpersonen gedacht ist und auch nur von solchen benutzt werden darf. also wenn du werbung machen willst einfach eine allgemeine informationsquelle in den raum stellen und gut ist. kaum zu glauben wie dreißt manche leute hier im forum geworden sind und die moderatoren schlafen auch einfach vor sich hin.

achja: gewährleistung beträgt 2 jahre in deutschland und muss bei jedem verkauften artikel gegeben werden. dem deng ist es wurscht ob ihr nach einem jahr eine gerissene schweißnaht habt und ersatz haben wollt. also freut euch auf die ersten fälle die ihr aus eigener tasche zahlen müsst, oder auf die ersten briefe von anwälten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (17. Juni 2008)

Der Thread ist mir auch schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. Ich werde deshalb hier erstmal schließen und mit den Forenbetreibern Rücksprache halten.


----------

